# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  با نگرشی عاقلانه تر به ترمیم معدل نگاه کنیم

## khaan

سلام بچه ها.
خیلی هاتون قراره تو این ترمیم معدل شرکت کنین و اکثر شرکت کننده ها هم ااحتمالا همه دروسی که نمره پایین دارند رو میخوان امتحان مجدد بدن. 

به چندتا نکته توجه بیشتری داشته باشیم بهتره. 

اولا این امتحانات و زمان آماده شدن برای اون در حساس ترین و سرنوشت سازترین بازه زمانی مطالعاتی کنکور قرار داره یعنی در دوران جمع بندی. از الان دقیقا 4 ماه تا کنکور باقی مونده و در صورت آماده شدن برای امتحان نهایی سه ماه از این 4 ماه تداخل داره.
ثانیا دروس عمومی در امتحانات نهایی با کنکور خیلی فرق دارن شاید تخصصی ها تفاوت بین سوالات مفهومی تشریحی و تستی کمتر باشه ولی عمومی ها شدیدا فاصله دارن با تستای کنکور.

هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک اینه که عرض کنم بهتره قبل از اینکه هر درسی رو برای ترمیم انتخاب کنیم یه حساب کنیم ببینیم آیا وقت گذاشتن برای اون درس در حساس ترین دوران آمادگی برای کنکور واقعا ارزش داره یا نه؟

من خودم نمره های نهایی زیر 18 هم دارم اونم در دیپلم مجددم. ادبیات و زبان فارسی و دینی من خیلی پایین هستن ولی قصد ترمیم ندارم چون ارزش نداره به خاطر نمره نهایی آدم حدود 75% از دوران جمع بندی رو از دست بده.
ثانیا احتمال زیادی هست (حداقل 50%) که تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه و همه زحماتی که برای ترمیم و .... میکشیم بیهوده بشه. 

درسته که در امتحان نهایی نمره 16 شاید به اندازه نصف نمره 20 هم تراز نتونه بگیره ولی اینکه آدم  سه چهارم از زمان جمع بندی کنکور رو طوری بگذرونه که علاوه بر استرس کنکور استرس امتحان نهایی هم بهش اضافه بشه و بخشی از ارژی و تمرکزش درگیر سوالات تشریحی و ... بشه مساله ای هست که حتما باید بهش توجه کرد. 

شاید با خودتون بگید که نه اینطور نیست و من در کنار جمع بندی کنکور برای امتحان نهایی آماده میشم و آسیبی به تست زدن نمیزنم ولی باور کنین به این سادگی نیست من خودم در مورد دیپلم مجدد تقریبا دو ماه از نیمسال اول رو از دست دادم. درگیر شدن برای امتحان نهایی خیلی با درگیر شدن برای کنکور و آزمون آژمایشی فرق داره.

پیشنهاد من اینه که دروسی که واقعا نیاز به ترمیم دارین رو انتخاب کنین. مثلا اگه 4 تا درس با نمره زیر 16 دارین  اگه سه تاش رو انتخاب کنین و در اونها نمره بالای 19 بگیرین خیلی بهتر از این هست که هر چهارتا رو بردارین و نمره های حدود 18 بگیرین. اینجوری زمان کمتری هم از دوران جمع بندی رو از دست دادین.

----------


## farhadcr72

موافقم

Sent from my LenovoA3300-HV using Tapatalk

----------


## E-Beshkani

الان فرض کنید من ادییات گرفتم 15 برم امتحان بدم بشه 10 ( گفتم فرض کنین ها )الان همون 15 نمره اصلی میشه یا جدیده همون 10 رو میزارن برای سوابق؟

----------


## mraday

من كه ميخام همه شو امتحان بدم اينا همش بهونس كه وقت نميشه و جمع بندي ه و همه ميدونن اگه وقتشون رو بذارن رو نهايي خيلي بيشتر نتيجه ميده تا يه ماه بشينن كنكور بخونن

----------


## khaan

> الان فرض کنید من ادییات گرفتم 15 برم امتحان بدم بشه 10 ( گفتم فرض کنین ها )الان همون 15 نمره اصلی میشه یا جدیده همون 10 رو میزارن برای سوابق؟


آئین نامه که ندیدیم هنوز ولی خب مسلمه که نمره بیشتر سر جاش میمونه

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> الان فرض کنید من ادییات گرفتم 15 برم امتحان بدم بشه 10 ( گفتم فرض کنین ها )الان همون 15 نمره اصلی میشه یا جدیده همون 10 رو میزارن برای سوابق؟


  به احتمال زیاد نمره بیشتر محسوب میشه

----------


## ata.beheshti

همش بهونس کسی که واس کنکور فول خونده باشه دوران جمع بندیش با خیال راحت و تایم کمتر جمع بندی میکنه....من که ریسک نمیکنم نرم امتحان ندم چون معلوم نی سال بعد شد ۴۰ درصد....همه باید خودشون فک کنن و تصمیم بگیرن...

----------


## Mr Sky

_البته فقط کسایی که کنکور 95 کنکور دومشون هست خیلی بدشانسی آوردن.......کنکوری های 96  میتونن دی ماه یا شهریور ماه هم ثبت نام کنند
.
._

----------


## Mr Sky

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ata1001


همش بهونس کسی که واس کنکور فول خونده باشه دوران جمع بندیش با خیال راحت و تایم کمتر جمع بندی میکنه....من که ریسک نمیکنم نرم امتحان ندم چون معلوم نی سال بعد شد ۴۰ درصد....همه باید خودشون فک کنن و تصمیم بگیرن...


هووووف 40 درصد کجا بود....سال بعد 5 درصد پیش میشه قطعی...همین....
.
.
.هووووف_

----------


## pouria98

الکی به بچه ها فاز منفی ندید .... عالیه بچه ها عالی ، اگه در توانتون هست حتما شرکت کنید 

سه ماه جون بکنید و ترمیم رو انجام بدید که 4 ماه دیگه پشیمون و لرزون منتظر اعلام نتایج نباشید

----------


## sami7

*همش چرت و پرت و بهونس !‌

اتفاقا یه جور دیگه بهش نگاه کنین ! همش از دید بد و جنبه بد نگاه نکنین !

حساب کنین اینم قلمچی هست ! یا ازمون گاج با یه سبک جدید ! 

خوب بخونین بعد برین امتحان بدین خودتونم یه محک میزنین مگه بد هست ؟ 

الان سوالات کنکور هم دیگه دارن جنبه تشریحی پیدا می کنن همین فیزیک 93 و 94 رو ببینین !‌شیمی رو ببینین !! زیست رو ببینین !‌همش شده جمله های بلند !

مثل موقه امتحان مدرسه شب امتحانی هم که بخونین خوبیش به این هست که تو یک روز یه کتاب رو کامل می خونین و خیلی هم به کنکور کمک می کنه و از اون بهتر یه امتحان 

با سبک جدید هم میدی ! دیگه چی میخای ؟
*

----------


## hamed_habibi

من با همین روال کنکور میدم...بعد واسه 96 میرم ترمیم...تازه من به اقای درویش مشاور سبطی پیام دادم گفت که هنوزم احتمال ابطال وتاثیر مثبت خیلی خیلی زیاده نماینده ها قانع شدذن...دوستان یادتون باشه ابطال بهتر از ترمیمه

----------


## Mr.Hosein

با تصمیمی که برای دیپلم مجددی ها گرفتن اونم وقتی نزدیک 2ماه براش وقت گذاشتیم,شخصا سعی میکنم حتی نزدیک خیابونی که توش حوزه ی امتحان نهایی هم وجود داره نشم!
نمیتونن...
نمیتونن یه کاری رو بدون نقص انجام بدن...

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

واسه من که بد نمیشه چون تا 7 فروردین مطالعه و دوره دروس دوم رو تموم کردم بعد از اون فقط سوم و بیش رو میخونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## سیمین

من معدل نهاییم 15.80 بود 😢 به نظرتون شرکت کنم؟اصلا معدل رو رتبه بیشتر تاثیر داره یا رو تراز؟

----------


## roshana

> من معدل نهاییم 15.80 بود ������ به نظرتون شرکت کنم؟اصلا معدل رو رتبه بیشتر تاثیر داره یا رو تراز؟



معدل من 15 و 89 بود دقیقا  :Yahoo (4): 
اگه هدفتون پزشکیه خوبه که شرکت کنید من که هدفم این نیست

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> من با همین روال کنکور میدم...بعد واسه 96 میرم ترمیم...تازه من به اقای درویش مشاور سبطی پیام دادم گفت که هنوزم احتمال ابطال وتاثیر مثبت خیلی خیلی زیاده نماینده ها قانع شدذن...دوستان یادتون باشه ابطال بهتر از ترمیمه


ابطال>ابطال>ابطال>.......>مثبت>  ترمیم>و دیگه اوج بدبدختی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.M.B

من با یه نفر صحبت کردم راجع به شرکت تو ترمیم!

گفتش که امتحانات سوم تا 19 هستش! از 25 هم شروع میشه! گفت اگه تو بخوای ترمیم شرکت کنی هم از امتحانات پیش می مونی و هم دوران طلایی کنکور که باید دیگه هم چیز رو کامل جمع کنی و بری تو جمع بندی و زدن دفتر چه ها می مونی. و من رو از ترمیم منصرف کرد. چون گفت باس بشینی دروس سوم رو تشریحی بخونی در صورتی که کنکور تستیه! 
در کل منصرفم کرد. بعد گفتم خوب تاثیر معدل چی میشه؟ گفت دعا کن حذف بشه. :Yahoo (21): 

و واقعا هم راست می گفت ! چون شما میای این 25 درصد رو اوکی کنی میزنی 5 درصد پیش و 75 درصد کنکور رو هم خواب می کنی.

در کل یکم گیجم الان. نمیدونم شرکت کنم یا نه! :Yahoo (114):  هنوز هیچ چیر توی بخشنامه ای چیزی اشاره نکرده که نمرات برای کنکور 95 اعمال میشه یا نه. خیلی بخش نامه اش مبهمه. باس ببینیم چی میشه.

----------


## khaan

بچه هایی که ریاضی و فیزیک و زبان و عربی رو کم گرفتین اگه مطمعن هستین که ترمیم رو خوب نتیجه میگیرین حتما شرکت کنین. چون اگه تا الان خوب خونده باشین و پایه رو تموم کرده باشین بالای 19 گرفتن در این دروس زیاد کاری نداره.

----------


## ali1375-0016

خر  نتیجه تاثیر معدل چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali1375-0016

> من با یه نفر صحبت کردم راجع به شرکت تو ترمیم!
> 
> گفتش که امتحانات سوم تا 19 هستش! از 25 هم شروع میشه! گفت اگه تو بخوای ترمیم شرکت کنی هم از امتحانات پیش می مونی و هم دوران طلایی کنکور که باید دیگه هم چیز رو کامل جمع کنی و بری تو جمع بندی و زدن دفتر چه ها می مونی. و من رو از ترمیم منصرف کرد. چون گفت باس بشینی دروس سوم رو تشریحی بخونی در صورتی که کنکور تستیه! 
> در کل منصرفم کرد. بعد گفتم خوب تاثیر معدل چی میشه؟ گفت دعا کن حذف بشه.
> 
> و واقعا هم راست می گفت ! چون شما میای این 25 درصد رو اوکی کنی میزنی 5 درصد پیش و 75 درصد کنکور رو هم خواب می کنی.
> 
> در کل یکم گیجم الان. نمیدونم شرکت کنم یا نه! هنوز هیچ چیر توی بخشنامه ای چیزی اشاره نکرده که نمرات برای کنکور 95 اعمال میشه یا نه. خیلی بخش نامه اش مبهمه. باس ببینیم چی میشه.



درست گفت

----------


## سیمین

یعنی چی تاثیر مثبت میخوان بدن؟ من در جریان نیستم اصن  :Yahoo (20):  یعنی 25% رو حذف میکنن؟بعدش چی میشه؟؟؟

----------


## arnika

تنها كاري ك ميشه كرد دعا واس حذف شدنشه... والسلام :Yahoo (65):

----------


## afshar

*شفاف سازی*

در مورد ترمیم معدل هم بیان کردم  در این جلسه و چند تن از مسئولان چند  هفته بعد بیان کردند که اگر در خرداد 95 ترمیم کنید در کنکور 96 همان  نمرات قبلی شما تاثیر گذار است 
 چون سنجش تایید نمرات کتبی نهایی هرسال برای نرمال سازی و مقایسه  هرسال قبل از ثبت نام کنکور میگیره و ترمیم نمرات نهایی 95 برای کنکور 96 و  به بعد به درد میخوره 
پس عاقلانه نیست که وقت حساس جمع بندی الان خودمان را برای چیزی که  تاثیر نداره و حتی اگر قرار شد کسی هم پشت کنکور بمونه می تونه اونو در  امتحانات شهریور ترمیم کنه ... تلف کنیم 
اگرم قرار هست تشریحی و امتحانی بخوانیم حداقل برای همان 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت چهار درسی نهایی اینکار کنیم به صرفه تره 

متاسفانه حس می کنم اجرایی شدن این طرح و بخشنامه ای کردن آن در بازه  زمانی فعلی که به درد کنکوری 95 هم نمیخوره صرفا برای کسب درآمد مراکز  وابسته به اموزش پرورش که همان آموزش از راه دور و بزرگسالان است می باشد و  ای کاش این طرح ترمیم معدل در شهریور یا دی 94 اجرایی و بخشنامه میشد تا  سود ان رو بچه های 95 در کارنامه هایی که در کنکورشان تاثیر داره و نمراتی  که عوض میشد می دیدند 

والسلام 
علیرضا افشار 
روانشناس و مشاور تحصیلی

----------


## mpaarshin

> *شفاف سازی*
> 
> در مورد ترمیم معدل هم بیان کردم  در این جلسه و چند تن از مسئولان چند  هفته بعد بیان کردند که اگر در خرداد 95 ترمیم کنید در کنکور 96 همان  نمرات قبلی شما تاثیر گذار است 
>  چون سنجش تایید نمرات کتبی نهایی هرسال برای نرمال سازی و مقایسه  هرسال قبل از ثبت نام کنکور میگیره و ترمیم نمرات نهایی 95 برای کنکور 96 و  به بعد به درد میخوره 
> پس عاقلانه نیست که وقت حساس جمع بندی الان خودمان را برای چیزی که  تاثیر نداره و حتی اگر قرار شد کسی هم پشت کنکور بمونه می تونه اونو در  امتحانات شهریور ترمیم کنه ... تلف کنیم 
> اگرم قرار هست تشریحی و امتحانی بخوانیم حداقل برای همان 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت چهار درسی نهایی اینکار کنیم به صرفه تره 
> 
> متاسفانه حس می کنم اجرایی شدن این طرح و بخشنامه ای کردن آن در بازه  زمانی فعلی که به درد کنکوری 95 هم نمیخوره صرفا برای کسب درآمد مراکز  وابسته به اموزش پرورش که همان آموزش از راه دور و بزرگسالان است می باشد و  ای کاش این طرح ترمیم معدل در شهریور یا دی 94 اجرایی و بخشنامه میشد تا  سود ان رو بچه های 95 در کارنامه هایی که در کنکورشان تاثیر داره و نمراتی  که عوض میشد می دیدند 
> 
> ...


اخه پيش رو پس چطور تاثير ميده؟؟؟؟؟؟ من رفتم پرسيدم گفت اينا ديسكت ميشه و فرستاده ميشه منطقه از منطقه به ديپكد از اونجا به سنجش

----------

